
Is LibrePlanet Safe? - mlinksva
https://wwahammy.com/on-safety-at-libreplanet/
======
jammygit
The article links to a video where RMS argues with some event organizer about
the need to end a talk at the scheduled time. RMS argues that

1\. He's in charge of the event.

2\. There is nobody else using the room, so it isn't necessary to leave if
they don't want to.

I don't understand the complaint.

~~~
comex
Well, other people using the room aren't the only consideration. He eventually
gets interrupted (after ~2 minutes) by someone saying that "the final keynote
is about to start", so at minimum the speaker will have to hurry to the final
keynote; if that person hadn't happened to come in with the reminder, the
speaker might have been held longer and been late to the keynote. Of course,
she could have excused herself, but it would be awkward and risk rudeness to
do that while someone is in the middle of asking you questions (especially
once he made an issue of being allowed to ask them).

~~~
jammygit
Fair enough then

------
thanksDr
This is dangerous garbage. Anyone who would attack LibrePlanet and RMS this
way is an obvious enemy of Free Software. We need to keep LibrePlanet safe
against the attacks of these puppets.

Of course LibrePlanet is safe - Don't embolden or empower these people.

